# Having A Snow Storm Today?



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

Well, we got our* first* snow and snow storm from very early this morning and it's still going on a bit.  It's settled down quite a lot now.  We may get some more later.  Anyone else getting a storm now?  I know a lot of us live in areas where we get snow at the same time.  Here is a picture out my window since it has calmed down some out there:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

Stay warm and dry, Ruthanne.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 1, 2020)

Nope, thank heaven.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

Not here either, and hoping we can keep going.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 1, 2020)

How are you doing @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

I actually love to watch a good snow fall!  I don't want to go out there though until it's very calm.  I may go outside later tonight, not sure yet.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> How are you doing @Ruthanne


I'm doing fine!  I loved watching the snow fall!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I actually love to watch a good snow fall!  I don't want to go out there though until it's very calm.  I may go outside later tonight, not sure yet.


I'm much the same, so long as I don't have to go out in it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm much the same, so long as I don't have to go out in it.


Yes, I recall when I was a kid and me and my brothers and sisters would run out there and make snow balls and forts and such.  We had a lot of fun.  It's too cold for me to go out there with the wind whipping about now, though.  As I've grown older I get cold more easily.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I recall when I was a kid and me and my brothers and sisters would run out there and make snow balls and forts and such.  We had a lot of fun.  It's too cold for me to go out there with the wind whipping about now, though.  *As I've grown older I get cold more easily.*


And me, too!

Definitely don't weather the cold anywhere near as well as I used to.


----------



## OldEnough (Dec 1, 2020)

We had snow here yesterday morning but it disappeared during the day.

It was back again this morning.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

OldEnough said:


> We had snow here yesterday morning but it disappeared during the day.
> 
> It was back again this morning.


Stay warm and dry and comfy, Oldenough.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)

Stay warm, safe and healthy, @Ruthanne   I am VERY cold natured due to the fact that I've lived in a tropical part of Texas and when I go visit family in my hometown ... I freeze.  I was cold last night and didn't want to get out of bed to get a blanket.  lol  If people wouldn't laugh at me, I'd wear a parka when I go out when it gets cooler.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Stay warm, safe and healthy, @Ruthanne


I sure am, the heat was set at 72 and it actually went up to about 76--I was glad, it warmed it up very nicely in here!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2020)

Not yet!

We will get your leftover snow tomorrow.

They are predicting a trace to an inch in my neighborhood with several inches in the higher elevations surrounding the city.

Stay warm!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2020)

We still have some snow left in our backyard from the last snowfall around a week ago.  Today has been dank, overcast and a frigid blustery winds.  They say we'll be getting some snow later this afternoon and again tomorrow, with colder temps in the 30s....so far no snow coming down here yet, but it's headed our way. They said around 2 -4 inches. I love the first snowfall of the season like you Ruthanne.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

No snow here, some predicted for the weekend. I love snow, as long as I don't have to drive in it


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2020)

We had the same here, @Ruthanne  .. overnight and through the morning. I love watching the snow fall, but get nervous walking in it, as I have fallen. Driving in it is okay once the streets are salted/sanded.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> We still have some snow left in our backyard from the last snowfall around a week ago.  Today has been dank, overcast and a frigid blustery winds.  They say we'll be getting some snow later this afternoon and again tomorrow, with colder temps in the 30s....so far no snow coming down here yet, but it's headed our way. They said around 2 -4 inches. I love the first snowfall of the season like you Ruthanne.


To me the first snow fall is so beautiful and I also love a nice snow fall on Christmas Eve and Christmas--just feels like more of the holiday then.  

We are in the 30s now, too, and the snow is continuing--we have a snow storm weather advisory until 10 am on Wed.

I hope you and your hubby stay nice and warm!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> No snow here, some predicted for the weekend. I love snow, as long as I don't have to drive in it


I won't drive in it either--I had a bad experience on the freeway years ago under white out conditions--yikes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We had the same here, @Ruthanne  .. overnight and through the morning. I love watching the snow fall, but get nervous walking in it, as I have fallen. Driving in it is okay once the streets are salted/sanded.


Sorry you have fallen--that does make it kind of scary to  walk in.  I've fallen when there was ice under the snow--no fun!


----------



## bowmore (Dec 1, 2020)

Hardly, it is 82 degrees here


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Well, we got our* first* snow and snow storm from very early this morning and it's still going on a bit.  It's settled down quite a lot now.  We may get some more later.  Anyone else getting a storm now?  I know a lot of us live in areas where we get snow at the same time.  Here is a picture out my window since it has calmed down some out there:
> 
> View attachment 136706


Nice shot Ruthanne, stay warm!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 1, 2020)

Snow ? Is that the white stuff in the picture ? I've heard tales about it. 

Seriously, I hope you are enjoying seeing it from a warm and comfy place.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 1, 2020)

We have a couple of inches on the ground and it is turning a bit colder in the next few days. We are close to Lake Ontario and at this time of the year we don't receive as much as the surrounding areas.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 1, 2020)

Yupp,, snow  here,,dark  out,, think  its still coming  down.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 1, 2020)

I love the snow except when I had to drive in it.  
As a kid I have fond memories of sitting in our living room with my bunny slippers on watching the snow come down. 
 I'd watch for my dad to come home from work and as the cars went by I could here the chains on the cars going through the snow. I'd feel so warm and comfy sitting next to the radiator as it hissed and banged occasionally.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 1, 2020)

Hey @Ruthanne 
Was checking Weather Channel and saw what's going on your way, and I thought of you immediately and said 'Wow, Ruth!'

Just realized if I think of you, that something reminds me of you and others here, that you're not strangers.  You're friends.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 1, 2020)

It is going down to 26F tonight here in South Carolina, but no snow in the forecast. An extra blanket is already on the bed.

It is a major event when it snows around here, and you do NOT want to be on the road with our drivers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2020)

I just finished watching the evening news and it amazes me how they seem to attempt to whip up a frenzy of fear over the fact that it snowed today.

I don't remember it being that way years ago and I'm at a loss to understand why it needs to be that way today.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 1, 2020)

They were threatening us with snow, but it turned out to be a nasty rain/wind storm...lot's of power outages, branches down, etc.  Now they say it may snow Saturday.  We actually had a few inches at the end of October.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 1, 2020)

First freezing temps in Houston 32 today. Ironically I had to leave at 5:45AM to get to Walmart that opens at 6:00 on Tuesdays only to get my prescription. No wind so it did not feel very cold. Back to the 70's next week.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I just finished watching the evening news and it amazes me how they seem to attempt to whip up a frenzy of fear over the fact that it snowed today.
> 
> I don't remember it being that way years ago and I'm at a loss to understand why it needs to be that way today.


I'm always saying the same thing to my husband - how they tend to over-dramatize the weather, especially when it's going to snow. It's December!


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 1, 2020)

We had a rip snorting thunderstorm last night, so I guess our weather is changing.  Quite cold right now.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 1, 2020)

I woke up to snow this morning.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Hey @Ruthanne
> Was checking Weather Channel and saw what's going on your way, and I thought of you immediately and said 'Wow, Ruth!'
> 
> Just realized if I think of you, that something reminds me of you and others here, that you're not strangers.  You're friends.


Awww...that's so sweet of you to say...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I just finished watching the evening news and it amazes me how they seem to attempt to whip up a frenzy of fear over the fact that it snowed today.
> 
> I don't remember it being that way years ago and I'm at a loss to understand why it needs to be that way today.


I agree, they do whip up frenzy over snow and so much else too!  I have to stop myself from watching the news too often for that reason.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

Pecos said:


> It is going down to 26F tonight here in South Carolina, but no snow in the forecast. An extra blanket is already on the bed.
> 
> It is a major event when it snows around here, and you do NOT want to be on the road with our drivers.


Stay warm Pecos!  I hope that extra blanket helps.  I've turned the heat up some but it's nice and cozy in here now.  

And the drivers here aren't much better--there's tons of accidents on the roads around here today.  People have to slow down and be more careful.  Sometimes they hit a patch of ice when they're driving too so it's best to drive Real Slow!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Snow ? Is that the white stuff in the picture ? I've heard tales about it.
> 
> Seriously, I hope you are enjoying seeing it from a warm and comfy place.


Thanks Mark, it is enjoyable to watch and especially from the warmth of the indoors!


----------



## RiverM55 (Dec 1, 2020)

We're sposed to get some snow next couple days. Glad I don't got to go out.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2020)

I post this two to three times every winter, 'I'm so jealous of you folks that get all that snow'.....all year I live for the white fluffy stuff to come our way....some years there's a good amount and some we get none, like last year, ugh....I still luv driving in it thru our little town and will stand outside four or fives times a day just to look up and feel the flakes on my face.....always loved the cold and wind of winter too....
call me crazy, lol.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 1, 2020)

Naw, no snow here; we can't even get any rain, heading into another drought, sigh.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2020)

The worst thing about this snow storm has been going out to my car and finding a foot of snow piled on the hood, top and trunk lid.  It is very heavy wet snow.  It took a  house broom to clear as much of it off as I could.  A regular snow brush wouldn't have put a dent in it.  At least my car looks like a car again and not a mountain of snow.  

I really hope the managers here have a snow plow coming to plow the lot.  The snow is deep in it and I don't believe I will be able to get out of there with it the way it is now.  Good thing I don't have any where to go till Sat.


----------



## old medic (Dec 2, 2020)

We had a few flurries in the air but nothing stuck. But did require the 1st fire of the year..


----------



## Lee (Dec 2, 2020)

We got a slippery dump yesterday but nothing today. Hope it stays that way as must make a highway trip to the big city tomorrow.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 2, 2020)

No snow in our forecast for the near future, but lots of rain.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2020)

No snow here, it's in the 40's.  My daughter, near Pittsburgh told me they had 5 inches yesterday.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> We're sposed to get some snow next couple days. Glad I don't got to go out.


Did you get your snow and how much?

I think we got about 10 inches or so here.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

We're expecting snow and blizzard conditions, in the Northeast, tomorrow, Saturday into Sunday.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2020)

Kaila said:


> We're expecting snow and blizzard conditions, in the Northeast, tomorrow, Saturday into Sunday.


Time to stay in by the fire or heaterStay safe!  

Come to think of it I did hear something about the Northeast on the news last night--about snow.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Time to stay in by the fire or heater


Thanks for that suggestion, but power outages are likely in blizzards  
which for me, means no heat, no lights, no Internet, no tv,  no *warm* food, no warm  etc.....

My least favorite part of storms is to not know if the power will go out, and ,
 if/when it does, during the outage, then I get no word on when it will come back on.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

I do want to let you know I *will* be okay, if the power goes out.  It just isn't fun, that way.
I will have some food that is eaten at room temp, in a small cooler, and lots of blankets,
but I can't warm my heat pads in power outages, either.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh Kaila, this is awful  .... I guess the hot water to maybe steam up the bathroom for some warmth, goes out too cuz of the hot water heater run by electric...do you have a kerosene heater for emergencies? .... another suggestion is sit in the car after it heats up the inside, with a window
slightly opened....keep us updated if your puter or phone stays charged and hoping that blizzard isn't as bad as predicted xo


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2020)

It's noontime, and so far, okay here....the storm started off with rain, this morning,
but it will change over to strong cold winds with snow, this afternoon or early evening, and will snow and blow...as a strong wintry storm all night....into Sunday.

My laptop, even though I fully charge it, cannot get online at all, once the power goes out. (I connect to Internet, with a cable which requires both the cable *and* a working electric outlet.)

I just have an old landline phone, which is the more reliable from here. ( And it can call 911 if ever needed)

No back-up heaters indoors in this apartment building.
No other place to go, with the epidemic, so I am prepping foods, and layers of winter clothing and blankets.
And hoping the power will come back on quickly, if it goes out, later today or during tonight.

And today, I'm setting the heat higher than usual, while it's on, so it would retain the warmth for an hour longer, after power goes out, which they say is very likely, but they can't ever say exactly which locations, of course.
With strong cold winds, and these apartment windows, the apartment does not hold the heat for long.

When younger and less disabled than now, it didn't concern me....plus I had more options, then.

Thanks all , for your caring!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh @Kaila  ... please stay safe,   and I really hope you don't lose power.

Being far south and only getting brief periods of cold  weather,  I'm a big baby when power goes out or we get brisk cold winds.
My northern upbringing and tolerance of winter weather  has seemed to vanish.


----------



## RiverM55 (Dec 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Did you get your snow and how much?
> 
> I think we got about 10 inches or so here.


Honestly if we did I didn't pay attention. I've been in bed most of the week.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> Honestly if we did I didn't pay attention. I've been in bed most of the week.


Have you been sleeping or didn't you feel well?


----------



## RiverM55 (Dec 5, 2020)

Honey I had covid


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> Honey I had covid


Oh, I didn't know that.  I'm sorry to hear that.  Have you been getting better or worse?  I sure hope you get better soon!


----------



## RiverM55 (Dec 5, 2020)

This is week 4. I finally got back 2 negative tests so doc has cleared me to go back to work Monday and I'll be returnin half days for now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thanks for that suggestion, but power outages are likely in blizzards
> which for me, means no heat, no lights, no Internet, no tv,  no *warm* food, no warm  etc.....
> 
> My least favorite part of storms is to not know if the power will go out, and ,
> if/when it does, during the outage, then I get no word on when it will come back on.


Well, just because power outages are likely doesn't mean you will automatically have one.  We just had a bad snow storm and many in the area had power outages--but I'm so thankful I didn't have one--my immediate area was spared this time!  But in case you do  have one anyways get the blankets out, stock up on some food you don't have to heat.  I hope you don't get a power outage that's for sure!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> This is week 4. I finally got back 2 negative tests so doc has cleared me to go back to work Monday and I'll be returnin half days for now.


I'm really glad it came back negative.  Are you feeling good?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2020)

@Kaila, hope all is well where you are, so far. I'm in central CT and had rain/snow, then all snow but not for a long time. I don't think we even got 2 inches.  It''s still cloudy.


----------



## RiverM55 (Dec 5, 2020)

Just hurtin still. Still can't smell nothin. Taste is gradually comin back. Short of breath so they've got me set up to have a machine delivered to the house to do breathing treatments like those with asthma have. I'll have to do that a couple times a day and carry an inhaler when I leave the house.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> Just hurtin still. Still can't smell nothin. Taste is gradually comin back. Short of breath so they've got me set up to have a machine delivered to the house to do breathing treatments like those with asthma have. I'll have to do that a couple times a day and carry an inhaler when I leave the house.


Sorry you had the virus River. Hope you'll get back to normal soon!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> Just hurtin still. Still can't smell nothin. Taste is gradually comin back. Short of breath so they've got me set up to have a machine delivered to the house to do breathing treatments like those with asthma have. I'll have to do that a couple times a day and carry an inhaler when I leave the house.


Sorry to hear you have breathing trouble.  I hope the treatments do much good and the inhaler, too.  I hope you'll get much better!


----------



## RiverM55 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thankya ma'am. Me too. Not sure just yet if this breathing treatment stuff is goin to be temporary or not.


----------



## RiverM55 (Dec 5, 2020)

That's mighty sweet of ya to say.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2020)

We are all hoping you will gradually improve more, @RiverM55 
Sorry for what you went through, and are still dealing with.
We do hope you will get better.

It's early evening, and my building still has power, (some nearby areas do not)
but the brunt of stronger winds and several inches of snow, 
is expected overnight, now.  
I've gotten the warmer blankets out.... but yes, Ruthanne, I still hope to keep the power.
I am farther North and East from you, Radishrose.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> We are all hoping you will gradually improve more, @RiverM55
> Sorry for what you went through, and are still dealing with.
> We do hope you will get better.
> 
> ...


That sounds very similar to the storm we had earlier this week.  We had very strong winds, too.  I believe we got about 10 inches of snow.  Thanks to the warmer temps since much of it has melted.  

I will say a prayer you keep your power.  At least you don't have a bird like I do that might die from it getting very cold in here.  Take good care!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh my, you are right about the bird, @Ruthanne   !  That would be a bigger worry.

 My kitty doesnt mind chilly air at all, with her thick fur coat!
And she loves the extra blankets, and she doesnt mind it being dark and boring (like I do . )
And she doesn't even miss the tv or the Internet, or a hot cup of broth or tea.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Well, we got our* first* snow and snow storm from very early this morning and it's still going on a bit.  It's settled down quite a lot now.  We may get some more later.  Anyone else getting a storm now?  I know a lot of us live in areas where we get snow at the same time.  Here is a picture out my window since it has calmed down some out there:
> 
> View attachment 136706


Oh that is so pretty!!!  I know I will regret saying this come March, but we live in WI and haven’t had any snow yet this year .  I’d like to see a little bit...this time of year of year especially. Enjoy


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Oh my, you are right about the bird, @Ruthanne   !  That would be a bigger worry.
> 
> My kitty doesnt mind chilly air at all, with her thick fur coat!
> And she loves the extra blankets, and she doesnt mind it being dark and boring (like I do . )
> And she doesn't even miss the tv or the Internet, or a hot cup of broth or tea.


Yep but still I hope you and yours will be okay and not have an outage--those are real nerve wreckers.


----------



## RiverM55 (Dec 5, 2020)

Ruth you ain't got nothin to keep that bird warm? Nothin that can be added to the cage like shredded paper or anything?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> Ruth you ain't got nothin to keep that bird warm? Nothin that can be added to the cage like shredded paper or anything?


Well, yes, if it would get extremely cold in here I would put a heavy blanket over the cage but I don't know if that would help if it got to 30 degrees in here...I do have a car and could take her to it--it has real good heat!  I had forgotten about the car!  Getting to it could be difficult in a storm though and I'm trying to get a garage space still.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> Just hurtin still. Still can't smell nothin. Taste is gradually comin back. Short of breath so they've got me set up to have a machine delivered to the house to do breathing treatments like those with asthma have. I'll have to do that a couple times a day and carry an inhaler when I leave the house.


You've been sick from Covid for a long time, please take care of yourself and I hope you feel 100% as soon as possible.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2020)

*I'm not a snow person. When I was a kid I would pray for snow so there wouldn't be school, then I had kids and prayed for snow so they would have a day off school and now I pray my grandkids can have a day off school. Of course, with a lot of their schools closed anyway I can use my prayers for something else.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I'm not a snow person. When I was a kid I would pray for snow so there wouldn't be school, then I had kids and prayed for snow so they would have a day off school and now I pray my grandkids can have a day off school. Of course, with a lot of their schools closed anyway I can use my prayers for something else.*


I was always glad for "snow days" and being able to stay home, too.


----------



## twinkles (Dec 6, 2020)

you all keep that snow up their we dont need it here in georgia---thank you---twinkles


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Well, yes, if it would get extremely cold in here I would put a heavy blanket over the cage but I don't know if that would help if it got to 30 degrees in here...I do have a car and could take her to it--it has real good heat! I had forgotten about the car! Getting to it could be difficult in a storm though and I'm trying to get a garage space still.



I wondered too, what you could do to keep your bird warm, if ever needed.  I would hope that the blanket would help for a while. I wonder if some small scraps of felt would help too.  Would she nestle into them?

As you mentioned, I too would find it difficult or impossible to get *to* a car, during a storm.
Thankfully, at the moment,  I am surprised and happy, that our power did _not_ go out, with the winter blizzard, here, the past 24 hours.
Lots of others did lose their power, many of whom do have back-up heat systems, but some of us cannot have one,
so I am very relieved, this afternoon.

Thanks to those here who were thinking of me!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2020)

So glad to hear this Kaila...just stay hunkered down till its over xo


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I just finished watching the evening news and it amazes me how they seem to attempt to whip up a frenzy of fear over the fact that it snowed today.
> 
> I don't remember it being that way years ago and I'm at a loss to understand why it needs to be that way today.


I went out on Friday in a snowstorm. There were plenty of people about, no-one making a fuss, just getting on with their business. (But then, this is the North of England, we are tough up here!)


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I wondered too, what you could do to keep your bird warm, if ever needed.  I would hope that the blanket would help for a while. I wonder if some small scraps of felt would help too.  Would she nestle into them?
> 
> As you mentioned, I too would find it difficult or impossible to get *to* a car, during a storm.
> Thankfully, at the moment,  I am surprised and happy, that our power did _not_ go out, with the winter blizzard, here, the past 24 hours.
> ...


I was wondering how you fared through the storm you had.  It's great to hear your power did not go out!  How much snow did you get?  Are your roads okay yet?

I don't know if my bird would nestle in felt.  I don't believe it's something she's ever done before.  One winter when there was an outage here I had unscented candles lit for hours and they gave off some heat-had about 8 tall ones in glass containers.  I may look for some more of those as they are melted down pretty far now.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks, Ruthanne.  I am fine.  
We got very strong winds, and we got lots of freezing rain mixture with snow, and wet snow, which condensed, so didnt pile up too high.
My area was fortunate, because many and very large areas around me, STILL have no power and no heat or lights or stoves.... days later.....from Sat evening , and now still on Monday evening. 
 That is so difficult for those like me, who are ill and disabled, to be cold and to go without a heat pad for pain, and hot drinks, etc.

They have opened some warming centers, but they are difficult for any disabled person anytime, and especially now with the epidemic, it would be more  nerve-wracking.

I didnt mind winter storms at all, when I was younger and less disabled, and I still wouldn't mind snowfalls, but the blizzards that cause long series of days and nights with no heat, in the winter, are truly difficult.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thanks, Ruthanne.  I am fine.
> We got very strong winds, and we got lots of freezing rain mixture with snow, and wet snow, which condensed, so didnt pile up too high.
> My area was fortunate, because many and very large areas around me, STILL have no power and no heat or lights or stoves.... days later.....from Sat evening , and now still on Monday evening.
> That is so difficult for those like me, who are ill and disabled, to be cold and to go without a heat pad for pain, and hot drinks, etc.
> ...


I'm glad you are fine none-the-less.  I agree, it's especially hard for folks who are ill and disabled like you and me.  Our storm was so similar to yours with outages here all around me and people still without power.  I just ordered 4-8 inch candles (non paraffin and non smoking because of the bird) that should help if there is another snow storm.  I'm thinking we'll get another one this season for sure.  The candles give off a good deal of heat.  They cost more than I wanted to spend but were a bargain compared to many of the others on Amazon.

Here are the candles I just purchased:  coco-soy candles


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2020)

*More Than 90,000 Without Power After New England Winter Storm...*​
*https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/05/...te=1&user_id=e9ae4162e1355a6bff71ca9014f0e473*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2020)

Those candles look very, very nice,  @Ruthanne  !

Yes,  @PopsnTuff
That post is my part of the USA.
Ice Storms, and Heavy *wet* snow with strong blizzard winds, break a lot of branches and trees, and powerline poles,
which knocks out a lot of power, and takes several days to repair all the areas, even though neighboring States do send trained  crews to help each other.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2020)

So, I hear the NE states are going to have a big snow storm or are having one now.  8-12 inches predicted for many areas!  

Here in Ohio no snow now but only a bit coming tomorrow and thursday.  

Who is having a snow storm?


----------



## officerripley (Dec 15, 2020)

No snowstorm here, just a flood. (The bathroom shower is leaking again and got the floor, carpet in the bedroom all wet. Again.)


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2020)

officerripley said:


> No snowstorm here, just a flood. (The bathroom shower is leaking again and got the floor, carpet in the bedroom all wet. Again.)


I know I don't envy that...a flood is a lot to clean up!


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> So, I hear the NE states are going to have a big snow storm or are having one now.  8-12 inches predicted for many areas!
> 
> Here in Ohio no snow now but only a bit coming tomorrow and thursday.
> 
> Who is having a snow storm?


I'm suppose to receive a foot of snow, Wednesday afternoon through Thursday morning!  
Guess what I'll be doing Thursday?!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2020)

Not looking forward to it but we are supposed to get our first significant snow tomorrow (Wednesday) then more on Thursday. Wondering if it will be as much as forecast.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Not looking forward to it but we are supposed to get our first significant snow tomorrow (Wednesday) then more on Thursday. Wondering if it will be as much as forecast.


Stay safe my friend, it looks like your area may get hit fairly hard.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> So, I hear the NE states are going to have a big snow storm or are having one now.  8-12 inches predicted for many areas!
> 
> Here in Ohio no snow now but only a bit coming tomorrow and thursday.
> 
> Who is having a snow storm?


I live in Pa and we are


Ruthanne said:


> So, I hear the NE states are going to have a big snow storm or are having one now.  8-12 inches predicted for many areas!
> 
> Here in Ohio no snow now but only a bit coming tomorrow and thursday.
> 
> Who is having a snow storm?


 I live in Pa and the thing I worry about is trying to convince my husband he can not clean the snow off the driveway or do any shoveling.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2020)

*I am hearing there is a Nor'Easter coming through later this week. In Western New York State, I am a bit too far inland to see much of that, but we will be seeing some flurries come Thursday and Friday, from what I hear.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 15, 2020)

Our first, and maybe last, winter storm starting at 7am Wednesday.....may be 8-12 inches, mixed with sleet and ice....
I will totally enjoy watching it coming down.....supposed to be sunny the next day so it won't last on the ground for long....


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 16, 2020)

I live right in the city of Buffalo,we won't get as much snow as some other areas south of us with this nor'easter storm .I think we'll probably get 1-3 inches .On Fri the temps will be in the 40's snow will be melted by then


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 16, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Stay safe my friend, it looks like your area may get hit fairly hard.


Thank you my friend. Yes, the accumulation seems to have doubled from when I first saw reports about how much snow we'd get...12 to 16 inches! My laundry and food shopping are done. I don't plan to go anywhere in the snow. I just pray no emergency changes that.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

I'll raise my hand here, too. 
Due for 8 to 12 inches, most on Thursday (tomorrow)

It's very cold, and this time, will be a much drier and lighter type of snow, which is less likely to cause power outages, so that's better.
Therefore, it will likely be pretty to watch falling, from the indoors window.

I'll be watching, and not shoveling.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 16, 2020)

Gemma said:


> I'm suppose to receive a foot of snow, Wednesday afternoon through Thursday morning!
> Guess what I'll be doing Thursday?!


Stay warm and rest up for the exercise...or you could pay a neighbor kid to do it for $20. or so.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Stay warm and rest up for the exercise...or you could pay a neighbor kid to do it for $20. or so.


Thank you Ruthanne.  18º this morning.  We don't have any neighborhood kids big enough to shovel. They are from kindergarten to second graders. 

The weather forecaster was wrong with their predictions of a foot of snow for my area...woke up this morning to 2 feet!  It's just gorgeous out there! Haven't seen snow like this in years!

We have 2 snowblowers that will get a workout today.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 17, 2020)

We got 3 inches of snow last night nothing we can't handle
I'm always curious to watch other parts of the country that normally don't get snow or alot of it how the locals deal with it


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 17, 2020)

I think we've  got about  8 inches.

Hubby had problems with the snow plow on his truck.
Finally got  on his way to plow  drive ways.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 17, 2020)

12-18" predicted but actual was 8".  However then came the sleet to beat it down and finally frozen rain.  So I'm guessing that the water content was similar to an 18" snowfall.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 17, 2020)

We got slammed here in Chenango county, NY... most spots are reporting in excess of 2 feet


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 17, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> 12-18" predicted but actual was 8".  However then came the sleet to beat it down and finally frozen rain.  So I'm guessing that the water content was similar to an 18" snowfall.


Cold today but beautiful sun.  Ice on branches looks gorgeous but I hope the sun gets rid of it because ice weighing down wires or branches scares me most.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 17, 2020)

Not  hubby's day,,looked out window .
He had the  4 wheeler & its trailer hung up.

By  the time I got  into outdoor gear,, he had the backhoe out with chain on the back bucket.
Hooked  chain on  ATV wench hook & unstuck  the whole thing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> We got slammed here in Chenango county, NY... most spots are reporting in excess of 2 feet


All I can say is OMG and be careful and keep warm.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2020)

Looks like we got about 10" in my neighborhood, but it was windy so drifting made it hard to gauge. Doggie isn't happy; she doesn't like snow even with her jacket on.

The sun came out later with beautiful blue skies.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2020)

Gemma said:


> We don't have any neighborhood kids big enough to shovel. They are from kindergarten to second graders.


Couldn't you stack 2 or 3 of them, on top of each other, for the job?  

On 2nd thought, I guess the snowblower plan is a good one for you!  
Especially since you got more than expected. 

I got about 1 foot.... it's a lot, and it's very cold outdoors,
but I kept the power and heat, and ability to warm food , tea and pain pads, so I am fine.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2020)

@PopsnTuff 
Did you get any?  I was hoping that you would.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 17, 2020)

We got a foot of snow, but it's deeper in places because of the drifting.  It's been windy!  I'm going to celebrate the first significant snowfall by going into hibernation til Spring comes...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 17, 2020)

I live on the top of a mountain. It's the Pocono Mtns. People, who live next to the Rockies laugh at my mountain. But next to me is a broad valley about 600 feet lower than me. That causes all kinds of strange windy things. From my window, I can see the grass peeking through the snow, but on my front porch, the drifts are 2-3 feet high, and piled up on my front storm door. I couldn't open it. I had to use my back door, which only had about a foot. For some strange reason, the snow drifts out back are 4-5 deep. So since it was the only way out of the house, I had to trudge to the front. There are 3-4 ft drifts in my drive way, and two feet from them is the grass. It really feels like some vengeful god plopped snow drifts just in the worst places.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 18, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I live on the top of a mountain. It's the Pocono Mtns. People, who live next to the Rockies laugh at my mountain. But next to me is a broad valley about 600 feet lower than me. That causes all kinds of strange windy things. From my window, I can see the grass peeking through the snow, but on my front porch, the drifts are 2-3 feet high, and piled up on my front storm door. I couldn't open it. I had to use my back door, which only had about a foot. For some strange reason, the snow drifts out back are 4-5 deep. So since it was the only way out of the house, I had to trudge to the front. There are 3-4 ft drifts in my drive way, and two feet from them is the grass. It really feels like some vengeful god plopped snow drifts just in the worst places.



That's a lot of snow!  

It's snowing here in Denver right now. We usually get light, powdery snow, which is easy to shovel -- unlike the wet stuff you get in the NE. I grew up in NY state and can remember what it's like back there.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2020)

Saw the YouTube videos from NY State!!!! 4 feet!!!


fuzzybuddy said:


> There are 3-4 ft drifts in my drive way, and two feet from them is the grass. It really feels like some vengeful god plopped snow drifts just in the worst places.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 19, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I live on the top of a mountain. It's the Pocono Mtns. People, who live next to the Rockies laugh at my mountain. But next to me is a broad valley about 600 feet lower than me. That causes all kinds of strange windy things. From my window, I can see the grass peeking through the snow, but on my front porch, the drifts are 2-3 feet high, and piled up on my front storm door. I couldn't open it. I had to use my back door, which only had about a foot. For some strange reason, the snow drifts out back are 4-5 deep. So since it was the only way out of the house, I had to trudge to the front. There are 3-4 ft drifts in my drive way, and two feet from them is the grass. It really feels like some vengeful god plopped snow drifts just in the worst places.


Wow, that's a  ton of snow there!  I don't like those drifts..they can be really, really deep.  We have had them here before too.  I sure hope you get some sun that will melt it down!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 19, 2020)

Autumn said:


> We got a foot of snow, but it's deeper in places because of the drifting.  It's been windy!  I'm going to celebrate the first significant snowfall by going into hibernation til Spring comes...


I hear you...hibernation is what I'd like to do, too, but someone has got to feed the pet family.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 19, 2020)

We only had about 5 inches yesterday of that heavy wet snow.  I pushed it off of my car.  I have the feeling this is going to be one very snowy Winter and it's not even Winter yet (on the calendar that is).


----------



## Autumn (Dec 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I hear you...hibernation is what I'd like to do, too, but someone has got to feed the pet family.


Darn, I didn't think of that.  I might be able to talk the cat into hibernating with me, but the fish and the parakeet will never go for it...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

We are expecting a snow storm tomorrow in the Great Lakes region with very high winds.

Now I am the one worried about losing power because the temperature is supposed to go down into the teens at night.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 23, 2020)

I wish


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

Late Thursday afternoon we will start getting snow which may last until Saturday morning. Winds predicted up to 60 miles per hour.


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 23, 2020)

A cool windy 60 degrees but sunny, very pretty. Temps get chilly at night, though, so heat is turned on with the thermostat at 68.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 23, 2020)

80 today could hit freezing tomorrow.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 23, 2020)

Those living along the East Coast....from the Carolinas to Maine....might want to watch the weather closely for the next couple of days.  There is a vicious cold front coming through the Midwest tonight....major drop in temperatures, and very strong winds.  When this reaches the East Coast, tomorrow and Friday, it may drop lots of rain and snow on top of the recent major snowfalls, and lead to everything from flooding to power outages.  Yesterday, we reached 60 degrees....it will be in the single digits here by morning with wind chills well below zero.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Those living along the East Coast....from the Carolinas to Maine....might want to watch the weather closely for the next couple of days.  There is a vicious cold front coming through the Midwest tonight....major drop in temperatures, and very strong winds.  When this reaches the East Coast, tomorrow and Friday, it may drop lots of rain and snow on top of the recent major snowfalls, and lead to everything from flooding to power outages.  Yesterday, we reached 60 degrees....it will be in the single digits here by morning with wind chills well below zero.


The Great Lakes region is going to get hit on Christmas Eve and
Christmas, too.  Here in Ohio we were in the 50s Wednesday. 

Next, we will see just how much Mother Nature has in store for us.

I am right on Lake Erie--it is literally about 1000 feet away from me.
So, we are supposed to get snow, then lake effect snow and
winds up to 60 mph and snow, snow, snow.

I like to watch the snowfall from indoors.  I just pray there are no power outages
with the temps going into the teens and wind chills near 0.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The Great Lakes region is going to get hit on Christmas Eve and
> Christmas, too.  Here in Ohio we were in the 50s Wednesday.
> 
> Next, we will see just how much Mother Nature has in store for us.
> ...


Stay safe!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

Yes 


Pecos said:


> Stay safe!


We will.  It's snowing now.  I'm curious as to how much we'll get today.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I like to watch the snowfall from indoors. I just pray there are no power outages
> with the temps going into the teens and wind chills near 0.



I hope your power stays on, Ruthanne!

My area is also told to expect widespread power outages.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I hope your power stays on, Ruthanne!
> 
> My area is also told to expect widespread power outages.


Thank you.  I'm turning the heat up right now because I'm going to try to keep a lot of heat in this apartment while it gets really cold.  Wind chills tomorrow are supposed to be at 0.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I hope your power stays on, Ruthanne!
> 
> My area is also told to expect widespread power outages.


I hope you will be okay and keep your power.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm turning the heat up right now because I'm going to try to keep a lot of heat in this apartment while it gets really cold.


Oh gosh, thanks for reminding me!  I did that last time, but today I was having a poor day, and forgot all about doing that!
It's coming toward me, after you, so I still have time to do that, and I think it will help.
Thank you, and I hope you stay safe and warm enough, Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Oh gosh, thanks for reminding me!  I did that last time, but today I was having a poor day, and forgot all about doing that!
> It's coming toward me, after you, so I still have time to do that, and I think it will help.
> Thank you, and I hope you stay safe and warm enough, Ruthanne!


I hope you feel better Kaila.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I hope you feel better Kaila


Thank you so much for your caring, Ruthanne, which you always give out so wonderfully, to those who could use some.  

I am okay this morning, and glad to have heat and power, so far, here. (The storm hasn't left our area yet, but so far, so good.)

I hope you have yours too!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

By the way, @Ruthanne
I was doubly upset late yesterday, from both feeling so terrible, and in addition,
I couldn't think straight and well enough, to plan or prepare a bit for the possible power outage, so it made me feel even worse and more nervous and upset.

I calmed down last night, after reading your note about turning the heat up, _before the storm,_
because it was something simple that  I knew I _could_ manage to do, and I knew it would help,
so your comment you'd shared, was actually a big help, for me to relax.
Little things do help, especially a few kind words and a suggestion from a friend or forum mate. 

I was hoping you would stay warm and safe indoors, for the rest of the storm,
and not have too much trouble from snow piling on your car.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 25, 2020)

Not a cloud in the sky and 58 deg


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2020)

Kaila said:


> By the way, @Ruthanne
> I was doubly upset late yesterday, from both feeling so terrible, and in addition,
> I couldn't think straight and well enough, to plan or prepare a bit for the possible power outage, so it made me feel even worse and more nervous and upset.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad the suggestions helped.  I still have the heat up higher although I turned it down a notch--it got so hot in here!  I hope you are doing better today and glad you have power. Late last night I had cleared 5 inches of snow off my car and then today just a bit ago I went back out there and OMG there was at least a foot more of snow on it and I had to climb through a high drift of snow to get to it. At least I got to it and swept a good foot or more of it off. I know I won't be able to move the car until the weather gets warmer and some of the surrounding snow melts from around it. I didn't park in the best spot--looks like my car got hit with more snow than any other but whose to know where to park before a snow storm? Not me...

And we are expecting  more snow today.....yeesh!

At least we are all warm and safe on this Christmas day.  Merry Christmas Kaila!


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 25, 2020)

We got a little bit yesterday.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 26, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 141599We got a little bit yesterday.


That's a nice picture--I kind of with that was all that WE got!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Irwin (Dec 26, 2020)

It was in the mid-60s here in Denver today. I changed the oil in our CR-V, which I've been putting off for a few months since we hardly drive anywhere these days. 

Even if you don't drive, the oil still needs to be changed. Is that a scam by the oil companies, or is that true?


----------



## MickaC (Dec 26, 2020)

Wow.........many of you are getting worse winter happenings than we are in parts of my province.
Right where i am, about 15 klm north of the North Dakota border.
Have very little snow, maybe much colder than a lot of you.......right here we've escaped any storms, but a few hours east and north is a different story.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 26, 2020)

Irwin said:


> It was in the mid-60s here in Denver today. I changed the oil in our CR-V, which I've been putting off for a few months since we hardly drive anywhere these days.
> 
> Even if you don't drive, the oil still needs to be changed. Is that a scam by the oil companies, or is that true?



An annual oil and filter change IS important...Especially if you aren't driving the vehicle very much.  I'm in the same boat, especially this past year with this virus running rampant....we haven't driven half the miles we usually do.  As a vehicle sits unused, there is always a bit of moisture that can build up in the engine....some of this finds its way to the oil, and can result in piston/cylinder damage.  Most years I put only 2,000 miles on my truck, and maybe 5000 on the car.  However, every Winter I change the oil/filter in both, and so far, no problems.  I figure that a few dollars a year for oil/filter is good "insurance" and a whole lot cheaper than engine damage.  Even the more expensive "synthetic" oil is not impervious to the moisture that can build up when the vehicle sits idle for any period of time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 26, 2020)

Don M. said:


> An annual oil and filter change IS important...Especially if you aren't driving the vehicle very much.  I'm in the same boat, especially this past year with this virus running rampant....we haven't driven half the miles we usually do.  As a vehicle sits unused, there is always a bit of moisture that can build up in the engine....some of this finds its way to the oil, and can result in piston/cylinder damage.  Most years I put only 2,000 miles on my truck, and maybe 5000 on the car.  However, every Winter I change the oil/filter in both, and so far, no problems.  I figure that a few dollars a year for oil/filter is good "insurance" and a whole lot cheaper than engine damage.  Even the more expensive "synthetic" oil is not impervious to the moisture that can build up when the vehicle sits idle for any period of time.


That's something I didn't know.  I last got the oil changed in August.  I went to that place that does it while you sit in your car.  I like them, they fill the fluids and tires and they will replace wipers (I realized I need them to do that now), and air filters and they do other things too.  They cost a bit more but you can get it done when you want right away and don't have to have an appointment.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 26, 2020)

Don M. said:


> An annual oil and filter change IS important...Especially if you aren't driving the vehicle very much.  I'm in the same boat, especially this past year with this virus running rampant....we haven't driven half the miles we usually do.  As a vehicle sits unused, there is always a bit of moisture that can build up in the engine....some of this finds its way to the oil, and can result in piston/cylinder damage.  Most years I put only 2,000 miles on my truck, and maybe 5000 on the car.  However, every Winter I change the oil/filter in both, and so far, no problems.  I figure that a few dollars a year for oil/filter is good "insurance" and a whole lot cheaper than engine damage.  Even the more expensive "synthetic" oil is not impervious to the moisture that can build up when the vehicle sits idle for any period of time.



Annual? I usually change it every six months! Maybe that's not necessary -- especially with today's synthetics.


----------

